#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Uop-212

## civetteae

Please, someone can share the UOP-212 Laboratory Test Method: Hydrogen Sulfide and Mercaptan Sulfur in Hydrocarbon Gases by Potentiometric Titration.



Thanks a lot.See More: Uop-212

----------


## mtak

i need that also
waiting........

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks

----------


## kuttybalu

I am also looking for UOP Laboratory test methods. Kindly Provide it

----------


## tommy333

interested as well, any news ? **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehandoyo

unfortuately, i only have uop 212-77
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if anyone have newest version, please share with us.

tq.

----------


## kircon

http://ifile.it/kftj2ul

----------


## kircon

extra
http://ifile.it/vez5ipu

----------


## ehandoyo

kircon, thank you.

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Gents
Do you think you can repost a link, all three mentioned seems to have expired
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

UOP212-05 HYDROGEN SULFIDE, MERCAPTAN SULFUR, AND CARBONYL SULFIDE IN HYDROCARBON GASES BY POTENTIOMETRIC TITRATION

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## teowk14

any other links? mine area cannot access this link

----------

